# Christian Healthcare Ministries



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with CHM or any of the other "medical share" organizations. I am going to have to get my own insurance and these appear to be a lot more affordable than conventional insurance. Appears to me work on my part with billing but cuts a huge chunk out that the middleman gets now. All opinions welcome, good or bad.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with CHM or any of the other "medical share" organizations. I am going to have to get my own insurance and these appear to be a lot more affordable than conventional insurance. Appears to me work on my part with billing but cuts a huge chunk out that the middleman gets now. All opinions welcome, good or bad.


I have some neighbors that take part in something like this. They are nearly 60 years old and he is a doctor. I think it has worked out for them, but then they are in pretty good health and haven't had anything major. I've been curious about this kind of thing and would like to know how these organizations handle the big stuff. Like my dad just had heart valve replacement surgery. Just the hospital bill was $200k. He's on medicare though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think it's a novel idea but have no experience at all with it.....wonder does it qualify?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

There are three that qualify under obamacare.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CHM is endorsed by financial consultant Dave Ramsey....he has made a living helping people overcome their financial problems and seems to be as straight up as one can find in this world. There was a article on Christian based healthcare on one of our Ag websites, but I am unable to locate at this time but I did read it and it sounds like it would be good for anyone that needed healthcare. CHM sounds like a real good place to start.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vol said:


> CHM is endorsed by financial consultant Dave Ramsey....he has made a living helping people overcome their financial problems and seems to be as straight up as one can find in this world. There was a article on Christian based healthcare on one of our Ag websites, but I am unable to locate at this time but I did read it and it sounds like it would be good for anyone that needed healthcare. CHM sounds like a real good place to start.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I saw and read the article in the paper copy of a farm magazine a few months ago but I don't remember which one.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

I had read about CHMs a few years back. Liked the sound of them. Have wondered about peoples experiences, not just promotional material. Obamacare is a failure and the mess left behind is going to haunt us for most of the rest of our lifetimes.

Of course I still believe that churches are in reality responsible for the social needs of society -- the widows, orphans, education, and the underprivileged. Furthermore, it appears to me that churches willingly (possibly with a sigh of relief) gave away those responsibilities to the government. Can't say whether it was some deep rooted plan by big government to take over or not but it is what it is.

Shelia


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

My parents are on this type of plan. It's very good to them, worked well when my mom had major surgery. You do have to be on the ball with billing and arguing costs with hospitals.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

sethd11 said:


> My parents are on this type of plan. It's very good to them, worked well when my mom had major surgery. You do have to be on the ball with billing and arguing costs with hospitals.


Thanks, Seth, that is the kind of info I am looking for. Like Sheila said, real life stories and not propaganda.


----------

